# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس دات نت در شرکت ایریسا(اصفهان)

## behrouz4000

شرکت ایریسا به یک نفر برنامه نویس با سابقه کار مفید و توانایی های زیر نیازمند است در صورت تمایل رزومه خود را  در اسرع وقت به ایمیل b.ghazi@irisaco.com   ارسال نمایید
*.Net:*
 Core framework
 Windows application programming: C#‎‎‎‎‎ , form, controls, life-cycle, interaction, binding
 Multi-Threading programming
 File and directory manipulation
 Assembly level deployment
 Xml, Regex
 Entity Framework 4.0 DB First
 Structure Map
 Auto Mapper 
 Linq2Object, Linq2Sql,
 Linq2Xml
 Linq2Excel, WCF

*Data Base:*
 T-SQL
 SQL Server 2008 R2
 Database desing and implementation
 Query writing and tuning
 Sql notification
 SQL Sever profiler
 SQL Sever monitoring

*Theory:*
 Object-Oriented Principles
 Clean Code and Refactoring Practices
 DI / IoC
 Design Patterns
 Unit Testing

*Modeling:*
 UML

*General Knwoledge:*
Network, MS Office
*

ویرایش
*این پروژه جز پروژه های بزرگ محسوب می‌شود  و هر کسی بخواهد مسئولیت توسعه این پروژه را بر عهده بگبرد به نحوی با موارد بالا برخورد خواهد داشت.
خلاصه موارد بالا میشه برنامه نویس *حرفه ای* مسلط به   SQL Server , Windows Application  و مفاهیم شی گرایی

----------


## ehsan_hpshk

عزیزم خیلی کم توقع هستین 
با این تفاسیر فکر کنم اگه خود جناب هانسلمن هم بیاد نتونه همه اینا رو بلد باشه در نتیجه یعنی نمیتونه صلاحیت پایین ترین پست سازمانی شما رو که همون برنامه نویس دات نت باشه رو کسب کنه

----------


## ehsan_hpshk

آهان راستی چرا ننوشتین معماری های زیر رو هم مسلط باشه :
DDD , MVP , MVVM و البته هزاران چیز دیگه که چون من بیسوادم اونا رو بلد نیستم دیگه خودتون اضافه کنید

----------


## project80888

شاید حقوقی که در نظر گرفتند  یه پنج شش تومنی هست  ارزش داره

----------


## morteza271

خوب به شهرش دقت کنین!!
یک نفر با حقوق قانون کار(شایدم کمتر) به جای چند نفر با همون حقوق....
به نظر خودتون کدوم بهتره؟!!!!!!

----------


## joker

> عزیزم خیلی کم توقع هستین 
> با این تفاسیر فکر کنم اگه خود جناب هانسلمن هم بیاد نتونه همه اینا رو بلد باشه در نتیجه یعنی نمیتونه صلاحیت پایین ترین پست سازمانی شما رو که همون برنامه نویس دات نت باشه رو کسب کنه


 یه توضیح کوچولو در مورد ایریسا:

شرکت ایریسا یک شرکت بزرگ بین المللی ( ایرانی اروپائی ) هست با بیش از 20 سال سابقه در زمینه نرم افزار و شبکه و همچنین دارای بالاترین رتبه بین شرکتهای ایران در شورای عالی انفورماتیک.

----------


## m.azadi

> خوب به شهرش دقت کنین!!
> یک نفر با حقوق قانون کار(شایدم کمتر) به جای چند نفر با همون حقوق....
> به نظر خودتون کدوم بهتره؟!!!!!!


خوب به شهرش نگاه کنید یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟ حداقل «پدیده» نداره!!!!

----------


## ehsan_hpshk

> یه توضیح کوچولو در مورد ایریسا:
> 
> شرکت ایریسا یک شرکت بزرگ بین المللی ( ایرانی اروپائی ) هست با بیش از 20 سال سابقه در زمینه نرم افزار و شبکه و همچنین دارای بالاترین رتبه بین شرکتهای ایران در شورای عالی انفورماتیک.


امیدوارم توضیح من باعث رنجش شما نشه و صرفا برای روشن شدن بیان می کنم :
برای یه شرکت با این سابقه ای که شما می فرمایین اتفاقا بسیار بسیار بدتره که هنوز مفهوم کار تیمی رو نمیدونن یا نمیخوان رعایت کنن 
این موارد رو شما نمیتونید از یک نفر انتظار داشته باشین هرچند اون کسی هم که همه اینا رو بلد باشه اصولا فکر نکنم دنبال کار به عنوان کارمندی بگرده 
در حقیقت بهتره بگم اون کسی که اینا رو بلده سابقه ای به اندازه خود شرکت داره بنابراین الان خودش باید یه شرکت داشته باشه 
نحوه نگارش این آگهی به این صورت که نوشته شده به هیچ وجه استاندارد نیست ( خیلی خیلی کلی نوشته شده )و این برای یه شرکت تازه کار حتی نشانگر بی توجهی و بی تجربگی مدیران شرکته چه برسه به شرکتی با این سابقه

----------


## joker

این مواردی که نوشتن برای یک برنامه نویس  با تجربه ی چیز کاملا عادیه ها... چطوری اینقدر سنگین بهش نگاه میکنی؟ :)
به قول همین دوستمون :



> خلاصه موارد بالا میشه برنامه نویس *حرفه ای مسلط به SQL Server , Windows Application و مفاهیم شی گرایی*

----------


## behrouz4000

> امیدوارم توضیح من باعث رنجش شما نشه و صرفا برای روشن شدن بیان می کنم :
> برای یه شرکت با این سابقه ای که شما می فرمایین اتفاقا بسیار بسیار بدتره که هنوز مفهوم کار تیمی رو نمیدونن یا نمیخوان رعایت کنن 
> این موارد رو شما نمیتونید از یک نفر انتظار داشته باشین هرچند اون کسی هم که همه اینا رو بلد باشه اصولا فکر نکنم دنبال کار به عنوان کارمندی بگرده 
> در حقیقت بهتره بگم اون کسی که اینا رو بلده سابقه ای به اندازه خود شرکت داره بنابراین الان خودش باید یه شرکت داشته باشه 
> نحوه نگارش این آگهی به این صورت که نوشته شده به هیچ وجه استاندارد نیست ( خیلی خیلی کلی نوشته شده )و این برای یه شرکت تازه کار حتی نشانگر بی توجهی و بی تجربگی مدیران شرکته چه برسه به شرکتی با این سابقه


با این حسابی که شما می‌فرمایید تیم توسعه این پروژه باید میانگین سنی بالای 40 سال رو داشته باشه!!
یه برنامه نویس معمولی با یک سال کار کنار تیم موجود به همه این توانایی ها خواهد رسید.
در ایریسا بر روی افراد تازه‌کار و با استعداد نیز سرمایه‌گذاری می‌شود. ولی در این پروژه به دلیل محدودیت زمانی نیاز به نیروی با تجربه است
به هر حال ممنونم از توجهات و  تجربیات شما

----------


## ehsan_hpshk

> با این حسابی که شما می‌فرمایید تیم توسعه این پروژه باید میانگین سنی بالای 40 سال رو داشته باشه!!
> یه برنامه نویس معمولی با یک سال کار کنار تیم موجود به همه این توانایی ها خواهد رسید.
> در ایریسا بر روی افراد تازه‌کار و با استعداد نیز سرمایه‌گذاری می‌شود. ولی در این پروژه به دلیل محدودیت زمانی نیاز به نیروی با تجربه است
> به هر حال ممنونم از توجهات و  تجربیات شما


ممنون از پاسختون
راستش واقعا برام جالب بود به شخصه واقعا مشتاق شدم اون کسی رو که با یک سال تجربه میتونه درک کنه که مثلا کی از الگوی Repository باید استفاده کنه و کی نباید و اینکه چطور معماریش رو بچینه که به قولی نشتی نداشته باشه، رو ببینم
و اتفاقا شاگردیش رو هم حاضرم بکنم من خودم هنوز نمیتونم درست فرق بین DIP , DI  و رو تشخیص بدم ، دیگه دونستن 23 تا الگوی طراحی که معضلی شده برام.
به هر حال منم ممنونم که برای روشن شدن موضوع توی این بحث شرکت کردین

----------


## behnam.n

> خوب به شهرش نگاه کنید یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟ حداقل «پدیده» نداره!!!!


 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
احسنت.اصلا احتیاجی به توضیح نیست،شرکت ایریسا یک ارگان شناخته شده در سطح کشوره.

----------


## sarshogh_eng@yahoo.com

سلام به همه دوستان و  عرض ادب به دوست و همکار گرامی ، آقای مهندس بهروز قاضی

از آنجا که برنامه نویسی دات نت به سمت NET Full Stack Developer .  دارن سوق داده می شن  یعنی هر فرد با تکنولوژی های سرور ساید و کلاینت ساید باید مسلط 
باشه مهارت های لیست شده برای هر فرد برنامه نویس دات نت الزامی است اما سطح تجربه افراد با سابقه کار مشخص میشه  که من پیشنهاد دادم کسی که 5 سال برنامه نویسی  دات نت کرده برای این جایگاه مناسبه. 

آنچه که مرسومه ، برنامه نویسان  از یک تا سه سال رو مبتدی و برنامه نویسان 4 تا 7 سال Junior  و برنامه نویسان بالای 8 سال Senior  نامیده میشن 
قدرت زبان انگلیسی  عمومی  و تخصصی از فاکتورهای مهم هستن 
حقوق ایریسا هم سطح بندی شده است البته بخاطر سیاست های غلط حقوقی و سیاست استثمار شرکت های خصوصی و دولت  مون ، 
روی دو میلیون بیشتر کسی حساب نکنه 
و صد البته ارزش نیروی مهندس کار کرده بیشتر ازین هاست 
اما دوستان بجای شکایت کردن تا میتونن کتاب های رفرنس مایکروسافت  رو بخونن و وقتشون رو توی دانشگاهای بدرد نخور ایران تلف نکنن. فاصله صنعت و دانشگاه خیلی هستش و جواب مشتری ها رو نمیشه با بی سوادی داد.

----------


## kiya642

سلام دوست عزیز (جناب سرشوق)بنده به بیشترین عناوین مورد نظر شما تا حدود زیادی تسلط دارم و ضمن اینکه در اصفهان ساکن هستم ولی هرچی فکرش رو میکنم می بینم تمام تجریه ی بالای 15 سالی رو که در زمینه برنامه نویسی دارم + تجربه در SqlServer2000 تا SqlServe2014 و بکارگیری تکنولوژی های سمت سرور وسمت کلاینت و خیلی چیزای دیگه ... حالا بیام با حقوق 2 میلیون کار کنم آخرش هم نه محصول مال خودم هستش و نه حقوق آنچنانی گرفتم که دلم خوش باشه، پس دائماً در حال مطالعه و به روزرسانی های نرم افزارهای خودم هستم... آقای خودت باش- برند خودت رو داشته باش - محولات تولید شده هم امتیازشون مال خودت تنهایی هستش... آقای مهندس جان کدوم آدم عاقلی که واقعاً سواد و تجربه کاری مفیدی با یک رزومه خوب داشته باشه میاد با دو تومان در ماه اینکار رو انجام بده.... فقط برای ادمین SqlServer ماهی 5 میلیوم میگیرم میام - بقیش رو هم اگه خواستین با رزمه کاری و نمونه محصولاتم جمع میزنیم تا حقوق ماهیانه محاسبه بشه. والسلام و علیکم و رحمت ا...

----------


## jk

بحث های جالبی انجام شده و استفاده بردم از بحث ها ... به نکات ریزی اشاره شده بود. بهتر می دونم بحث ادامه داشته باشه

----------

